# Calamità Ranocchia: liscio in Samp - Torino e gol di Belotti. Video.



## admin (3 Febbraio 2016)

Terrificante impatto di Andrea Ranocchia nella Sampdoria. Il difensore, dopo aver commesso diverse leggerezze, costate due gol, al debutto con i blucerchiati, ne ha combinata un'altra delle sue anche in Sampdoria Torino. Liscio clamoroso e gol di Belotti.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## Djici (3 Febbraio 2016)




----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2016)

E' una roba agghiacciante.

Manco in serie D...


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2016)

Gravissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Febbraio 2016)

alla samp è "solo" in prestito, per 6 mesi.  

a giugno ci fiondiamo noi, garantito.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Febbraio 2016)

Non contano nulla questi errori, al Bari quello forte era lui e non Bonucci, quindi è un upgrade


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Che roba indegna.


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2016)

Ed è stato più vicino a noi di quanto si pensi ed occhio che in estate rimane un obiettivo.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (3 Febbraio 2016)

Mi fa pena povero ranocchia..


----------



## Danielsan (3 Febbraio 2016)

"Mamma mia..Swisssssh" cit.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Febbraio 2016)

"Swiish" AHAHAHAH. Che cesso immondo.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Eh, ma quei 6 mesi al Bari...
Mi spiace perchè sembra un bravo ragazzo, però Ranocchia è uno dei tanti esempi del fatto che in Italia, campando sull'influenza dei procuratori e sull'incompetenza di molti dirigenti, si possa poggiare un'intera carriera su qualche mese o qualche partita giocata bene.
I meno fortunati, invece, vengono bocciati all'istante, o a volte non si vedono concessa nemmeno un'occasione.
Questo è anche uno dei motivi del declino del calcio italiano e dei giocatori italiani...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2016)

abbiamo scambiato un bel pericolo, zapata in confronto è beckenbauer


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2016)

Ma vi rendete conto di chi volevamo andare a comprare... Mi dispiace umanamente per lui perché sembra non esserci con la testa. Solo malafede da parte di Galliani


----------



## wildfrank (4 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Peccato che il video sia stato rimosso: volevo tornare ai tempi di "vai col liscio" della Gialappas.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2016)

Giocatore da serie B.


----------



## Baggio (4 Febbraio 2016)

L'erede di Nesta


Pasquale Nesta, il cocomeraro sotto casa


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2016)

L'Inde ha fatto un grande errore a non regalarlo al mendicante con la cravatta gialla


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Video reinserito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2016)

Il feticcio di fester è ancora un pericolo per giugno.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Febbraio 2016)

Si potrebbe aprire un post specifico sui disastri in difesa di Ranocchia, visto che questi saranno i primi di una lunga serie


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Mamma mia che cesso


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2016)

''il più forte dei nostri dopo romagnoli''


----------



## walter 22 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Vi prego qualcuno distrugga tutti gli album di figurine panini di fester


----------



## Baggio (4 Febbraio 2016)

I perdazzurri probabilmente l'anno scorso avevano il quartetto difesivo più scarso della storia di questo sport:

Oooh è quasi magia - Ranocchia - Vidic - Nagatomo


----------



## wildfrank (4 Febbraio 2016)

Davvero penoso, questo farà danni ovunque.....speriamo non da noi.


----------



## Hammer (4 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ''il più forte dei nostri dopo romagnoli''



"Si può rilanciare"


----------



## Serginho (6 Febbraio 2016)

"tempo 4 anni e diventa piu' forte di Thiago Silva" cit.

A proposito dov'e' quel fenomeno? Dopo il derby e' sparito di nuovo insieme ai suoi feticci epic Brozo e Medel


----------

